# Suche ein gutes S7 Lehrbuch



## drunkenmunky (16 November 2005)

Hallo,

kann jemand ein gutes buch empfehlen oder verkauft grad jemand eins?

sollte nicht für nen absoluten noob sein. sowas mit DB und analog etc.

danke im vorraus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 November 2005)

Bei uns unter http://www.deltalogic.de/fachliteratur/amazon/amazon_s5s7.htm finden Sie eine Übersicht mit direkten Links zu Amazon. Einfach mal stöbern und schauen, wie andere Leser bewertet haben. Vielleicht wird das eine oder andere Buch bei ebay verkauft.


----------

